# Can't format my USB flash drive



## GodOfWar000

Hey guys , I can't format my USB stick (TEKQ USB 2.0 Flash Drive 4GB) it says Windows Could Not Format or something like that 
I tried lots of programs to try to format it , even the Low Level Formation or whatever.

Do you have any suggestions? Please post here and help me , I really need the USB Flash Drive 



Thanks in advantage


----------



## bonyolddoc

See if this works.
http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197


----------



## GodOfWar000

It says "Device Media is Write Protected" when I try to format it.


----------



## techee1

GodOfWar000 said:


> It says "Device Media is Write Protected" when I try to format it.


Have you gone to the manufacturer's web site, is the drive password protected?


----------



## Rotary_Bunta

just had the same problem. search and found this thread. hp format tool worked great on these kingston 64gb flashes i got from china for like 12 bucks each.. i just have to reformat them one by one. lol 

thanks


----------



## AugustusM

Although the original post is old the link still works...better yet the software works too!

I too had the issue with these fake 64GB Kingston Flash Drive not formatting and used the HP tool mentioned above....that worked like a charm. :rainfro:

Thing is I can only format it to FAT32. It bombs out when trying to format NTFS. I wanted NTFS so I could store my virtual PC images. Oh well It's a small trade off to get the thing to work. 

:grin:


----------



## danico55

Would you tell me more about those fake Kingston USB sticks from China? I have seen them on eBay and was thinking of buying one but is it a good buy?


----------



## Rotary_Bunta

i would stay away from them, i bought like 20 of them from china cuz they had to sell the in bulk. every other 5 one was bad and they dont work on vista or windows 7 machines. only xp and can only format in fat 32. i did use the hp format tool. that was the only way i could get them to format tho. waste of my money.


----------



## danico55

Rotary Bunta, thanks for the tip


----------



## Section8

Having a can't format or even assign a drive letter problem myself says my usb flash drive is offline in computer management, wont even show up under my computer until I unplug it then a ghost all the sudden appears under my pc when I try to format it, it tells me to assign a letter to it first when I try to assign a letter it tells me I need to format it first lol. Just tried it on my vmware machine which is running windows 7 for the heck of it and it works fine came right up I formatted it assigned a letter etc like nothing was wrong just its completely dead on my windows 7 host machine can't even use any boot utilities like acronis to access it strange. Been looking for drivers for it for like 5hrs now its just a pny 2.0 4gb but can't find anything related to drivers for it anywhere that's how I ended up coming across this forum.


----------



## riyadabc

Some times it being for virus . you can try it from administrative template.


----------

